# Achieving a satin finish on chromed parts = bead blast?



## Max Overload (Dec 30, 2018)

Has any one ever tried to lightly bead blast a chrome part to get/restore a satin finish? I'm thinking about giving it a try on a set of re-pop Schwinn Krate seat post shocks. Just wondering if any one has had any experience with trying / doing something like that. Thanks.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 30, 2018)

Scotch brite pads work.


----------

